# <帮>女儿缝缝裤子



## kyotan

大家好！

这是我的教科书上的例子。

"既然没什么要洗的那就帮女儿缝缝裤子吧。"

翻译是 "これといった洗濯物がないなら、娘のためにズボン繕いましょう。"
（这个日语的意思是 Since there is nothing to wash, I will repair pants for her.)

The original Japanese translation does not have the word "help" for 帮， but instead, says " I will repair pants for her."

I'm wondering if it also could mean "help my daughter mend pants", as in, the daughter is repairing pants by herself, but the mother is going to help her by telling her how to do it right, or the daughter has several pants to repair, and the mother is going to help by repairing other pairs, etc?

谢谢。


----------



## Lamb67

I agree with you. They are doing the sewing job together.


----------



## hx1997

I take it to mean what the textbook translation means. Your version is possible too.


----------



## SimonTsai

幫 often means giving someone help, but in some cases, it might be strange to interpret it this way: Imagine a hunk, or a twunk, asking his lover, or partner, for a blow job; with great passion, he says, '幫我。'


----------



## kyotan

谢谢大家。



SimonTsai said:


> 幫 often means giving someone help, but in some cases, it might be strange to interpret it this way: Imagine a hunk, or a twunk, asking his lover, or partner, for a blowjob; with great passion, he says, '幫我。'



这里他说的意思是"帮我射"的意思，对吧。


----------



## SimonTsai

It means 幫我口交.

I hope that I didn't drift off-topic: I was just trying to say that in certain contexts, '幫 + someone + verbal' doesn't mean giving someone help. (Contrast the cases below. I am sure that you will find the difference.) Plus, I concur with #3.
​*[case 1]*​幫我 (逃出這裡)，算我求你！我不能一輩子待在監獄！​Get me out of here, please! I can't spend the rest of my life in gaol!​​*[case 2]*​現在，跪下，幫我口交。至於你那美麗的男根，將由我的腳照顧。​Now, kneel down, and gamahuche me, whilst I can frig your lovely prick with my foot.​


----------



## kyotan

谢谢Simon Tsai！ 明白了！


----------



## 2PieRad

帮女儿缝裤子

Maybe *替*女儿缝裤子 is less ambiguous. 娘の*ために*ズボンを。。。


----------



## hermanmon

*替* and 为 are more accurate in the sentence, which sound like written language.

帮 is pretty ambiguous here. It means 1) to do it for her, or 2) to help her with it.
I think, originally, 帮 is Cantonese, which then entered Mandarin. So, this kind of usage is more spoken to me, and it is better if you avoid it in written Chinese.


----------



## Josie0000

When my mom says she is going to help me with something, she means she is going to do it for me because I am not good at doing it and might cause a mess. For example, my mom talked to my aunt over the phone saying she visited me so that she could help me cooking. To be honest, I never cooked a meal since my mom came to see me.


----------



## 2PieRad

hermanmon said:


> *替* and 为 are more accurate in the sentence


That's better, I think. 为女儿 is probably closer to 娘のために
替女儿 might be closer to 娘の代わりに (or maybe 替わりに is preferred)
I'm splitting hairs, though.
Though as a part of the original sentence, 既然没什么要洗的那就*为*女儿缝缝裤子吧, do you guys feel that 替 and 帮 both sound better than 为? Or is it just me? 



SimonTsai said:


> gamahuche


Well shiver me timbers. It _is _a real word. Though spellcheck doesn't recognize it. 
(;´･ω･)


----------



## SimonTsai

Erebos12345 said:


> [D]o you guys feel that 替 and 帮 both sound better than 为?


Yes, I do.


----------



## hx1997

SimonTsai said:


> Yes, I do.


And I.


----------



## kyotan

Thank you everyone!


----------

